# *Camo Chis*



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

*
Hello!  I wanted to share pics of Kaige's new Camo Jacket! I finally found one! I've been looking since cooler weather hit. I bought Shayley & Kizzie their pink camo jackets about 2 years ago at Walmart. Each year they sold pink for the girls and green for the boys but of course the year I adopt a small boy dog they stop selling the camo jackets! lol I was ticked! I searched everywhere! Petco, Petsmart, Pet supply plus, target, ect...couldnt' find a jacket anywhere. They had some camo but mostly fleece online. Finally found this one at Kmart!! I was sooo happy! He's even got a nice lil cozy hood! lol Kaige's coat is like silk so smooth and very little! He gets cold so easily so now he'll stay nice and warm!! :hello1:





































Kizzie doing her usual eye close pose! :foxes15: 
















​*


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

What a beautiful trio you have! I love those camo jackets! Really really cute!


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

They are so cute, all lined up like little churbs. Love the como jackets. great pics.


----------



## Gurman (Jul 10, 2011)

What a great looking group! I love the green for boys and pink for girls <3


----------



## Squirrelflight (Nov 17, 2011)

Oh those are just adorable.. I just love 'themed' chi wear... I got pink and grey plaid for my girls and blue plaid for the boys. Should be cold enough this weekend for them to wear them and let me get some pics..


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

Really great pics! Pedro has a jacket just like Kaige's, but I haven't tried it on him yet this season...I'm willing to bet it will be a little tight around the middle!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Thank you all!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

That coat is great! They are all so beautiful. Love them together!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Love the pics! Your crew is adorable. Kaige is so striking...for whatever reason my eyes go right to him when I first glance at a pic of the three of them. LOL They look great in their camo--love those jackets!!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Show off!!! :foxes15:

Pfff! You always have such nice photos! Whatever! We can't all be so beautiful! :hmph:

Just joking, hope you still like me!  Unless you never liked me...snif snif 
But seriously you are talented, your pics are awesome! And how you get everyone to pose so nicely! 
I love camo too! We have camo beds, camo hoodies, camo sweaters, 
camo toys, camo harnesses, camo leashes, camo collars, camo camo camo!!!
That and animal print are really popular over here  I just love them!


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

love the black and white, their color shows more. they are stunning


----------



## mad dog woman (Oct 29, 2006)

lovely pictures x


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

jesuschick said:


> That coat is great! They are all so beautiful. Love them together!


Thank you hon!!  You're so sweet!



MChis said:


> Love the pics! Your crew is adorable. Kaige is so striking...for whatever reason my eyes go right to him when I first glance at a pic of the three of them. LOL They look great in their camo--love those jackets!!


Aw Heather! <3 You're always so nice! Thank you hon! Kaige has such a unique look. When all of my family comes over to visit he his a favorite because he's such a crazy, fun goofy personality lol 



~LS~ said:


> Show off!!! :foxes15:
> 
> Pfff! You always have such nice photos! Whatever! We can't all be so beautiful! :hmph:
> 
> ...


LOL Omg you are so frickin funny! Of course you know I love your silly personality! Thank you so much! I had the pink camo collars & matching camo pink jackets for the girls last year! They got new collars now but still love those! Thank you for the sweet comments! Really, lining them all up isn't all that hard. They are very good listeners, esp with a treat! haha! Kanyon on the other hand is a different story! haha!



pam6400 said:


> love the black and white, their color shows more. they are stunning


Thank you hoN! =)



mad dog woman said:


> lovely pictures x


Thank yoU!


----------



## chisrock (Jul 4, 2011)

Awesome pics..... i want that coat for my little man, im well jel i love chis in camo, your girls look great in the pink, cute without being too girlie xxx


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Glad you love me Kerri  You and I, it was love at first sight! (or more like first written word,lol) :love8:
I was wondering, do your guys mind the hoods? Mine all dislike hoods. And the boys will pull on each 
others hoods while playing outside, which is dangerous. It's too bad but I have to remove all the hoods from their coats. 
You might ask yourself why do I keep buying coats with hoods??? Well, they seem to be cuter! lol 
Vests are harder to find imo, and they are rarely warm.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

I LOVE their jackets, Kerri! Yay on finding one for Kaige! :hello1: He's such a handsome little one. Love the pics, that last pic of them especially is beyond perfect!


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi look how handsome he is he completes his sisters they are your triplets


----------



## EmberLuvu (Oct 24, 2011)

So beautiful. The coat brings out Kaige's eyes when the picture is turned black and white!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

chi said:


> Awesome pics..... i want that coat for my little man, im well jel i love chis in camo, your girls look great in the pink, cute without being too girlie xxx


Thanks hon! I really love the coat I think it was almost $15 at Kmart. The hood is so cool though I love the fluff around it and he stays warm. 



~LS~ said:


> Glad you love me Kerri  You and I, it was love at first sight! (or more like first written word,lol) :love8:
> I was wondering, do your guys mind the hoods? Mine all dislike hoods. And the boys will pull on each
> others hoods while playing outside, which is dangerous. It's too bad but I have to remove all the hoods from their coats.
> You might ask yourself why do I keep buying coats with hoods??? Well, they seem to be cuter! lol
> Vests are harder to find imo, and they are rarely warm.


lolol Love @ 1st text. Aww lolol. Yes, mine don't mind hoods. They are good with them no chewing or biting. Thankfully because I love hoods. The nice thing about Kaige's hood is it has a lil button on the back whereyou can snap it out of the way. If anybody was to chew one up it would be Kaige he's more hyper than the girls, Kizzie comes in 2nd though! lol Yes, I agree there are a lot of cute outfits out there with hoods. :hello1:



foggy said:


> I LOVE their jackets, Kerri! Yay on finding one for Kaige! :hello1: He's such a handsome little one. Love the pics, that last pic of them especially is beyond perfect!


Aw thank you hon! :hello1: You're so sweet. The 2nd pic with Kizzie's eyes closed is what I get mostly though! haha!! She is a stinker and doesn't like her pics taken unless she's laying down, what a lazy butt! lolol




bayoumah said:


> hi look how handsome he is he completes his sisters they are your triplets


aw thank you!!



EmberLuvu said:


> So beautiful. The coat brings out Kaige's eyes when the picture is turned black and white!


I love black & white shots. Kaige is one of my favorites to do B&W because he's got an old time look to him Imo!! Thank you so much!!!


----------



## RandomMusing (Aug 27, 2011)

Really cute jackets, I love the fur around the hood. I'm still looking for some jackets for my girls with no success.

I've found some cute ones online, but overpriced. I'll have to check out kmart!


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

Love the pics of your crew! Good job!! I love the pic where Kizzie has her eyes closed! Adorable!!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Thanks you two  lol Kizzie kills me with those eyes close! Shay & Kaige will have their eyes open perfectly looking at me! And boom, Kizzie has her eyes closed! lol


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey Kerri, nice camo siggy!!! :thumbright:


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

What a handsome fella! And he looks very cute next to his girls. It's summer in Australia right now but I want to get something similar for my boy and girl when winter rolls around.


----------



## tysoncallmetyty (Nov 21, 2011)

What an awesome Chi family in their camo jackets!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

~LS~ said:


> Hey Kerri, nice camo siggy!!! :thumbright:


Thanks hon! I made one for the girls last year and didn't get to use it :foxes15: So thought I'd make another! Gotta love the slideshow! You can show so many different siggies! Yay!! :hello1:



OzChi said:


> What a handsome fella! And he looks very cute next to his girls. It's summer in Australia right now but I want to get something similar for my boy and girl when winter rolls around.


Aw thank you! =) He's my nutty buddy!!! Good luck finding something for your little crew when winter comes! =)



tysoncallmetyty said:


> What an awesome Chi family in their camo jackets!



Thank you hon!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

I came back to look at the pictures again, and now I want to shop for winter coats for my crew!!! But they don't need any, they have plenty...argh Kerri what have you done?!!! lol


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

such good fur babies sitting for their pics  love their coats


----------



## Smith (Jun 7, 2010)

Man, he just looks so pleased with himself in that jacket. It's like 'yeah, yeah, the girls are in pink, but check _me_ out'.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Smith said:


> Man, he just looks so pleased with himself in that jacket. It's like 'yeah, yeah, the girls are in pink, but check _me_ out'.



haha, so true!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Rocky & Benji love camo too 




















Ok ok so they are not Chis, but I still really wanted to share!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

~LS~ said:


> I came back to look at the pictures again, and now I want to shop for winter coats for my crew!!! But they don't need any, they have plenty...argh Kerri what have you done?!!! lol


LOL I know! Don't you hate that when you see so many cute coats but they have a ton of cute ones at home? We have so many coats but these Camo ones haven't out done any cuteness for me in 2 years! I've bought some but I still always dress them in the Camo  I don't know why I do that. Makes it worse because I _*have*_ to buy matching outfits! 



sugarbaby said:


> such good fur babies sitting for their pics  love their coats


Aw thanks hon! Your babies are lookin so good and getting so big! Miss seeing them!!!



Smith said:


> Man, he just looks so pleased with himself in that jacket. It's like 'yeah, yeah, the girls are in pink, but check _me_ out'.


LOL Thanks! I think you're right!!



~LS~ said:


> Rocky & Benji love camo too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chi or not I love them! so cute! They look adorable in their Camo!!!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Aww, Rocky & Benji say spank you! 

We should start a camo club! :coolwink:


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

~LS~ said:


> Aww, Rocky & Benji say spank you!
> 
> We should start a camo club! :coolwink:


LOL A camo club! I just went through a little box and found their old Camo collars & name tags! Aw makes me wanna change them back into them. I usually never reuse old collars but the camos are so cute I just may do it!!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Dragonfly said:


> LOL A camo club! I just went through a little box and found their old Camo collars & name tags! Aw makes me wanna change them back into them. I usually never reuse old collars but the camos are so cute I just may do it!!


AHHHH!!! You might do WHAT?! :nshocked2:You are going to "reuse" old collars???!!! 
How outrageous! How dare you do the unspeakable?! 
I may never speak to you again! Hmph! :hmph:





:nwinkwink:


----------

